# Venting dust extraction



## NickDReed (23 Jan 2021)

Has anyone any experience in venting their dust extractor outside in a residential area?

I have a thien baffle set up on a 2hp extractor and I've been tinkering with filters inside my garage but the filters impact on the air flow significantly so have started considering venting outside. I'm not in a very built up area and my garage is inside my property and the vent would exit the garage into a space between the garage and an 8 foot boundary wall. My thought was if I run an exhaust pipe down to the bottom of the external garage wall then this would lessen the effect on my neighbours? Does anyone have any experience of have done anything similar?

Nick


----------



## NickDReed (25 Jan 2021)

Bump


----------



## Rorschach (25 Jan 2021)

If your cyclone is efficient enough the vented dust will be almost negligible. It's something I plan to do in the future.(summer months only, in winter I need to keep the warm air inside and will go back to filters.)


----------



## NickDReed (25 Jan 2021)

@Rorschach thanks for the response. The heat loss was a concern (for the future, no heating at the minute 2 degrees in there this morning.) the cyclone/baffle is an ongoing project to improve its efficiency but its only powdery dust making it to the filters.


----------



## Rorschach (25 Jan 2021)

NickDReed said:


> @Rorschach thanks for the response. The heat loss was a concern (for the future, no heating at the minute 2 degrees in there this morning.) the cyclone/baffle is an ongoing project to improve its efficiency but its only powdery dust making it to the filters.



Try if you can to compare the quantity of dust in the filter to the quantity collected in the main bucket.

For me, for every bucket (50 ish litres) of dust collected, probably about a pint glass worth of very find dust actually makes to the filter. If the filters were removed and airflow increased I am sure this volume would be even lower so I would have no problem sending that outside especially since a good proportion of this dust ends up outside anyway when I clean my filters.


----------



## Sandyn (25 Jan 2021)

I don't think there would be any problems venting outside like that. I regularly use high pressure air to clean various filters outside, but I don't have neighbours closer than about 30m from where I do it.
Need to be careful of build up of rubbish around the exhaust area over time. It may cause moss to grow and generally look bad.


----------

